# Lizards > Rhacodactylus Geckos >  Petco Adoption

## greenmonkey51

I went to taco bell to get some food and decided to drop by the local petco. I saw there was a sign on the gecko cage about adoption. I asked someone about it and they got this little guy out.



Funny how losing a tail makes it worthless to them. He's about 17g and looked pretty healthy. I really like the partial pin on him. He lost the tail this morning what can I put on the stub to keep out infection.

----------


## tigerlily

I think a little antibiotic ointment without the painkiller stuff in it.  It should heal up fine.  Nice find!!   I love the partial pinstriping.   :Good Job:

----------


## Blu Mongoose

I thimk he is just adorable!!! I wouldn't call him worthless. You just found him before me.  Good luck with new kid. :Smile:

----------


## 4theSNAKElady

gmonkey, I'm not trying  razz you, or side with Petco, it's just that I worked there for six years and am very familiar with the adoption animals policy as I have adopted many animals there myself. Geckos like that are not "worthless" like you say, it's just that the company made a decision to not sell "imperfect" animals(meaning animals that were missing any body parts), but instead, adopt them out to a good home. So, if a gecko happened to lose a tail because an inexperienced person handled it,or we got an animal come in missing an appendage or eye,or if someone just dropped off an animal because they didn't want it anymore, we were not allowed to sell it. I think that these cases are win-win situations, as the animal gets to go to a good home, and the adopter gets a free animal.

----------


## greenmonkey51

I just think its not the right signal to be sending with these geckos that if they have no tail then its imperfect. Tail loss is very common with cresties and almost all wild adults have no tails. I just think that putting it in back and letting the stub heal and then selling it later would be fine.

----------


## 4theSNAKElady

Prob is, most if not all the customers I have ever dealt with woundn't want to buy geckos missing their tails. Oh, and if the gecko you adopted had a cut or sore, they shoudn't have let you do so, as the policy is that we can only adopt out healthy animals....if an animal is injured or sick in any way, it must go to the vets asap, and be kept in the back and treated until it is well, and then it can be adopted. obviously, they weren't following policy.

----------


## mlededee

regardless, that is a very nice looking crested! skip the ointment on the tail stub and just clean it with some chlorhexadine/novalsan solution and make sure its enclosure stays extra clean while it heals. just dab it with the solution tonight and then once a day for the next few days and it should be fine.

----------


## Lucifer

> gmonkey, I'm not trying razz you, or side with Petco, it's just that I worked there for six years and am very familiar with the adoption animals policy as I have adopted many animals there myself. Geckos like that are not "worthless" like you say, it's just that the company made a decision to not sell "imperfect" animals(meaning animals that were missing any body parts), but instead, adopt them out to a good home. So, if a gecko happened to lose a tail because an inexperienced person handled it,or we got an animal come in missing an appendage or eye,or if someone just dropped off an animal because they didn't want it anymore, we were not allowed to sell it. I think that these cases are win-win situations, as the animal gets to go to a good home, and the adopter gets a free animal.



Thank you very much. I happen to work at Petco.  :Wink:

----------


## Lucifer

> I just think its not the right signal to be sending with these geckos that if they have no tail then its imperfect. Tail loss is very common with cresties and almost all wild adults have no tails. I just think that putting it in back and letting the stub heal and then selling it later would be fine.


 
We dont adopt out animals that were shipped to the store, dude. People bring them in that dont want them any more, we cant sell an animal that wasnt originally shipped to us from a wholesaler or another store that was overstocked. Its not that the crestie was in fact unsellable, but it was the fact that it wasnt originally belonging to the store. You are painting this picture where you believe that Petco had a crestie without a tail, so they put it up for adoption. As to what you see is "fine", your ideas and concerns really dont hold water in that area seeing that you dont write the store policies for Petco. We take care of each animal as if it were our own, and we really do put animals first. 




> Funny how losing a tail makes it worthless to them.


Dont jump to conclusions or assume anything, most of the time when people do that they end up with their foot in their mouth. Nothing angers me more than the fact that people want to generalize pet stores because of a few bad expiriences...i agree that there are a LOT of pet stores out there that dont take care of the animals that they have, but not at my store. So Petco haters of the world should collectively get off their high horses and realize that generalization and pigeonholing everything just doesnt work in real life. 


-Lucifer

----------


## greenmonkey51

He was in the same cage as all the others for sale, the lady stood there and told me that he lost his tail that morning at the store and he went up for adoption. I could tell the tail stub was fresh and I had no reason to not believe her. As well as you say Petco takes care of their animals I have seen and heard many things that contradict that.

----------


## Lucifer

> He was in the same cage as all the others for sale, the lady stood there and told me that he lost his tail that morning at the store and he went up for adoption. I could tell the tail stub was fresh and I had no reason to not believe her. As well as you say Petco takes care of their animals I have seen and heard many things that contradict that.



You are more than welcome to come to my store and you will have a little bit of trouble remembering everything you have just typed. If an adoption animal was in the cage with the display animals, that is against store policy. If the animal was up for adoption because it lost its tail, that is against store policy. One employee doesnt make up petco. If everything you are saying is infact true (which i have a bit of trouble believing), The woman you are speaking of should be fired immediately, because she violated much more than just one policy. 

I havent been to any over our other stores that were in anything other that tip-top shape, so i believe you are trying to follow on the coat-tails on many other members of the Petco-haters club by generalizing everything.

----------


## hornsrule

The point is YOUR store. There are good and bad. I am going to side with green in that I don't think he was being overly critical or talking bad about petco as a whole. No need to flame him so much. Like I said your store may be nice but others are not necesarily that way. I know the one by me can only take care of mice and sometimes I wonder how well they can do that. Congrats on the crestie, he looks awesome.

----------


## Lucifer

> The point is YOUR store. There are good and bad. I am going to side with green in that I don't think he was being overly critical or talking bad about petco as a whole. No need to flame him so much. Like I said your store may be nice but others are not necesarily that way. I know the one by me can only take care of mice and sometimes I wonder how well they can do that. Congrats on the crestie, he looks awesome.


 
If you will take your oh-so-precious  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  time to read everything i wrote you will realize that i said many of the other stores i visited were in very good shape.

----------


## hornsrule

I did read that bud. Why are you getting so mad over this??? Are you implying that because you have been to some nice stores that everyone else is lying about their experiences. Are mine or green's any less valid because of the ones you have had? I am going to say no.

----------


## mlededee

lucifer, it is wonderful that your stores and the stores you have visited are so great, but you have to realize that that does not mean that every single petco is that way.

----------


## Lucifer

> I did read that bud. Why are you getting so mad over this??? Are you implying that because you have been to some nice stores that everyone else is lying about their experiences. Are mine or green's any less valid because of the ones you have had? I am going to say no.



Again, another one that jumps to conclusions. Im just saying, from people that i talk to all over america, its only people from this board that think poorly of petco. Generlization is what pisses me off, friend. I just dont like people bad-mouthing the entire business because of a few idiots that deserve to be fired. Keep in mind, its not the business that messes things up...its the un-trained employees. Your beef should be with them, not the business as a whole.

----------


## Lucifer

> lucifer, it is wonderful that your stores and the stores you have visited are so great, but you have to realize that that does not mean that every single petco is that way.


 

Can you point out to me in one area that i said that every single one of the stores is perfect? Like i said, generalization is what gets me ticked. Assumptions and self-made conclusions are the downfall of mankind.

----------


## mlededee

> Again, another one that jumps to conclusions. Im just saying, from people that i talk to all over america, its only people from this board that think poorly of petco.


that is ENTIRELY false. many other people from many other boards have had bad experiences with petco. 




> Generlization is what pisses me off, friend.


but you are generalizing when you say that every petco is good...


and, easy on the hostility ok?

----------


## greenmonkey51

I have been to a few stores that have been less than exampleary. I have no doubt that your store is very well kept, but my experiences have soured me a bit. Lately I have noticed Petco seemingly on an campaign to clean up their image as far as reptiles. The one I visit seems to have wised up and started keeping better care of their reptiles. My main complaint is still about their ball pythons. Even though I have got a couple geckos from them I would still never consider buying a snake from them.

----------


## Lucifer

> that is ENTIRELY false. many other people from many other boards have had bad experiences with petco. 
> 
> 
> but you are generalizing when you say that every petco is good...
> 
> 
> and, easy on the hostility ok?



Where did i say that every petco is good?

----------


## hornsrule

I am not saying anything bad about petco as a whole. I am saying the store by me is pretty bad and thats it. If the employees are untrained that is petco's fault. You need to take a chill pill and not be so aggressive towards people on a message board who oppose your view point. I didn't make any crazy generalizations. Try to act like an adult.

----------


## mlededee

> Where did i say that every petco is good?


you insinuate it by your response at the mention of one bad petco experience.

----------


## Lucifer

> I am not saying anything bad about petco as a whole. I am saying the store by me is pretty bad and thats it. If the employees are untrained that is petco's fault. You need to take a chill pill and not be so aggressive towards people on a message board who oppose your view point. I didn't make any crazy generalizations. Try to act like an adult.



The problem with the internet is that you cant distinguish tone in typing. Nobody here is being aggressive, only argumentative. And as far as acting like an adult, i can see in no point when im not putting up a reasonable argument while remaining professional at the same time, but again i will chalk that up to the whole thing of not being able to take my words more than just one way with only text and no voice.

----------


## Lucifer

> you insinuate it by your response at the mention of one bad petco experience.



I insinuated nothing, interpretation is the key here. By putting up a reasonable argument, you guys take it as hostility and aggression? Never did i once state that every Petco is going to meet the requirements of reptiles. But every chance i get i email the corporate offices for them to forward my suggestions and ideas to other stores. You want results, you have to act. You cant just sit and complain about a few stores on the internet.

----------


## hornsrule

> If you will take your oh-so-precious  time to read everything i wrote you will realize that i said many of the other stores i visited were in very good shape.


That comment is supposed to be taken how???

----------


## mlededee

i am glad you are taking action. perhaps then instead of arguing with greenmonkey or anyone else about the condition of their store you should find out where there store is so that you can e-mail your corporate office about them and start the ball rolling.

----------


## Lucifer

> That comment is supposed to be taken how???



With a grain of salt, twice in the morning and once at night.

----------


## Lucifer

> i am glad you are taking action. perhaps then instead of arguing with greenmonkey or anyone else about the condition of their store you should find out where there store is so that you can e-mail your corporate office about them and start the ball rolling.



The emails are forwarded to every store. Thats why i will take my time to try to set people straight in areas that are a bit crooked.

----------


## hornsrule

That was a serious question, considering tone can not be taken properly on the internet, but that seems like a bit of a jab to me. I've got a final in 8 hours, more important things to do.

----------


## Lucifer

> That was a serious question, considering tone can not be taken properly on the internet, but that seems like a bit of a jab to me. I've got a final in 8 hours, more important things to do.




I'm sure.

----------


## greenmonkey51

I think that the main point of this thread was missed a while ago, I got a beautiful male gecko for free. He has done fine in QT for the last 3 weeks. Always eating like a horse and every so often I catch a glimpse of him. Since he has done so well, I may adopt him out to someone has a beginning interest in reptiles. I would like to spread the word about cresteds in my area.

----------


## mlededee

it's great to hear that he is doing so well for you. he is a great looking crested!  :Smile:

----------


## Lucifer

> I think that the main point of this thread was missed a while ago, I got a beautiful male gecko for free. He has done fine in QT for the last 3 weeks. Always eating like a horse and every so often I catch a glimpse of him. Since he has done so well, I may adopt him out to someone has a beginning interest in reptiles. I would like to spread the word about cresteds in my area.




You're right, the main part of the thread was missed. But F.Y.I., Usually on adoptions we requite a minimum of a two dollar donation to the humane society. So, if you can...next time you go in there, please ask what the store number is. PM it to me and i will email corporate and inform them of the problems with that store.

----------


## greenmonkey51

What problems, have you been there. I have no problems with them so no need for any reports. Im also strongly against any adoption place that makes mandatory donations. I then consider it a buy/sell deal.

----------


## recycling goddess

what a cutie pie... glad to see you taking such great care of it.  :Smile:

----------


## Lucifer

> What problems, have you been there. I have no problems with them so no need for any reports. Im also strongly against any adoption place that makes mandatory donations. I then consider it a buy/sell deal.



If you have no problems with them why were you complaining? Listen, i was trying to be nice...but ive decided to stop wasting my time. If you have a problem with donations, thats fine...keep your welfare check, we will be more than happy to take donations from kind people. The reason we make a mandatory donation is so we arent just giving an animal away. We as a company do not benefit from the donation, the donation goes directly towards animal shelters and everything like that. So, keep your money...if its that hard to pry it from your hands just so you can help needy animals, just keep it to yourself. Have a nice night, ive decided that you are no longer worth my time.

----------


## mlededee

please, regardless of your opinion, keep it friendly. there is no need for the less than kind remarks.

----------


## Lucifer

> please, regardless of your opinion, keep it friendly. there is no need for the less than kind remarks.




I tried.

----------


## mlededee

try harder.

----------


## Lucifer

> try harder.




No need, im done with this thread now. I said what i needed to say, so as far as im concerned you all can keep on bashing petco, we arent losing any business and we sure arent missing anything without you buying anything from us because of what a few people on the internet told you.

----------


## greenmonkey51

> we arent losing any business and we sure arent missing anything without you buying anything from us because of what a few people on the internet told you.


One reason why the family stores will survive. 




> If you have a problem with donations, thats fine...keep your welfare check, we will be more than happy to take donations from kind people. The reason we make a mandatory donation is so we arent just giving an animal away. We as a company do not benefit from the donation, the donation goes directly towards animal shelters and everything like that. So, keep your money...if its that hard to pry it from your hands just so you can help needy animals


Just because I don't believe in mandatory donations doesn't make me any less of an animal lover. I work hard for my money and I use it wisely. If I donate money its gonna be to something I truly believe in 100%.

----------


## hornsrule

Somebody must have hit a nerve. So many things you said were uncalled for. Is there a need to get personal??? 




> I'm sure.


I am glad we agree on the fact that I have a final in the morning.

----------


## hornsrule

> No need, im done with this thread now. I said what i needed to say, so as far as im concerned you all can keep on bashing petco, we arent losing any business and we sure arent missing anything without you buying anything from us because of what a few people on the internet told you.


Did I miss something because I don't think anyone was just openly bashing petco. Touchy subject???

----------


## ddbjdealer

> we sure arent missing anything without you buying anything from us because of what a few people on the internet told you.


Is it against company policy to trash the current/potential customers of the entire Petco Chain?  Maybe you should PM everyone the store location/ID that you work at, and we can email corporate and get that problem rectified.

Dude...  relax man!  My petco that I "frequent" is great... for Dog Food.. and for feeders if I run into a supply problem.

Their staff is a little less than knowledgeable...  when I asked them if their balls were CH or CBB, they responded that of course they were captive bred... importing hasn't happened since the 90's...  This person also told me that her father has been breeding balls for 20 years.  She sexed one of the balls by looking at his spurs, which she said was a for sure way of sexing them.

Like was admitted by others...  we're sure your petco is run perfectly.. and all of the balls have their own cages, and proper heat/humidity.  But.. then again...  Petco doesn't have to worry about providing the proper environment to the BPs.  The importers charge them maybe 4-5 bucks a piece (if I can get 'em for 8 bucks a piece, then I'm assuming that in even more bulk you can get them for less).. and once they get 'em eating a couple of times, they then resale 'em for 79.99.  That's a pretty sweet little deal for Petco...  why take the extra time/money to actually LEARN how to take care of them, or educate the buyers?

----------


## frankykeno

> Listen, i was trying to be nice...but ive decided to stop wasting my time. If you have a problem with donations, thats fine...keep your welfare check, we will be more than happy to take donations from kind people.


This is beyond acceptable Lucifer.  An adult discussion, even a strong disagreement or debate does not need to stoop to this level.  Insinuations/slurs regarding a group of people based on their financial situation is unacceptable and a generalization of the VERY worst sort.  You are completely free to express yourself here but within reason and with the norms of polite discussion adhered to.  

An apology for this remark is in order and expected at this point.

----------


## hornsrule

> If you have no problems with them why were you complaining? Listen, i was trying to be nice...but ive decided to stop wasting my time. If you have a problem with donations, thats fine...keep your welfare check, we will be more than happy to take donations from kind people. The reason we make a mandatory donation is so we arent just giving an animal away. We as a company do not benefit from the donation, the donation goes directly towards animal shelters and everything like that. So, keep your money...if its that hard to pry it from your hands just so you can help needy animals, just keep it to yourself. Have a nice night, ive decided that you are no longer worth my time.


Bow down before the generalization master

----------

